# Might as well roll back the upgrade



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

The big enhancement in this version was tagging, and that has apparently been disallowed. Tags are great for search engines and for finding related stuff if they are used properly. There's always a grace period with a new feature, but if it's gonna be disregarded, then why deal with the overhead of a release that was mainly done to support them.

Especially when other issues have arisen after the upgrade.

As for me, I'd prefer the tags just be turned on. And disallowed on a case by case basis. These things have a way of working themselves out.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

There has been some abuse unfortunately - I have deleted several spam ads that have been tagged with words such as 'mobile phone' or with email address or URL to spam sites - I came to find out that deleting the spam and banning the spammer doesn't remove the tags that have been entered - We have to go to Admin CPannel to manually delete the unwanted tags and so far I haven't found another way to control the kind of tags that can be entered - We have a word filter for the posts and even a list of illegal names that can't be used in signatures and userscreen names but there seem to be nothing of that kind for the tags.

also some members have entered silly tags - Here are a few examples of such:

Gary likes sailors
Hey sailor!
Marty doesn't miss him
not the disease 
not my wife!
I have bad gas
bow wow wow!
carl has googlephobia!!!
don't open this thread!

With tags like these, I fail to see how that is going to help finding results on search engines - The only people this seems to be helping so far are spammers - The spammers that I banned since the upgrade seems to already know how to use this feature.

So yes, for now at least, I have disabled the tags until we can find a way to ensure that they are properly used.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

What's a tag?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

See this thread for explanation: 
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=105556

They're like key words that can be entered after a post or thread which are supposed to facilitate search with search engines.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

kcp said:


> See this thread for explanation:
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=105556They're like key words that can be entered after a post or thread which are supposed to facilitate search with search engines.


Thanks, Kim.


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

kcp said:


> There has been some abuse unfortunately - I have deleted several spam ads that have been tagged with words such as 'mobile phone' or with email address or URL to spam sites - I came to find out that deleting the spam and banning the spammer doesn't remove the tags that have been entered - We have to go to Admin CPannel to manually delete the unwanted tags and so far I haven't found another way to control the kind of tags that can be entered - We have a word filter for the posts and even a list of illegal names that can't be used in signatures and userscreen names but there seem to be nothing of that kind for the tags.
> 
> also some members have entered silly tags - Here are a few examples of such:
> 
> ...


OK, cool. Maybe I'm thinking of another message board software, but there's a forum I go to from time to time that has a "karma" system. Users start with zero karma and can gain karma by various means including post count, and having posts rated highly by other posters, or can lose karma by having posts rated low by other posters. The algorithm is such that posters with lower karma have less of an impact on other posters when voting, essentially ensuring that a user has to build a certain level of trust on the board before they can cause significant impact. And features like being able to create/edit tags, etc are reserve for users who have built up a high enough karma level to have the feature unlocked.

It's really kind of a cool system the way they have it implemented.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

DixieSax said:


> OK, cool. Maybe I'm thinking of another message board software, but there's a forum I go to from time to time that has a "karma" system. Users start with zero karma and can gain karma by various means including post count, and having posts rated highly by other posters, or can lose karma by having posts rated low by other posters. The algorithm is such that posters with lower karma have less of an impact on other posters when voting, essentially ensuring that a user has to build a certain level of trust on the board before they can cause significant impact. And features like being able to create/edit tags, etc are reserve for users who have built up a high enough karma level to have the feature unlocked.
> 
> It's really kind of a cool system the way they have it implemented.


That feature has backfired in every forum that I've ever seen it used in. The problem is that it becomes a sort of vicious popularity contest. The mods then have to deal with mindless complaints of user A taking user B's karma points away. In any event, I've never seen this feature survive in a forum for more than a few months.

Maybe I'm mistaking, but I thought that this system was used here once.


----------



## silverselmer (Oct 27, 2007)

I love the forum the way it is now. If it ain't broke. Don't fix it. Thanks for everything you do KCP!!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

kcp said:


> ...also some members have entered silly tags - Here are a few examples of such: Gary likes sailors.
> 
> 
> SuperAction80 said:
> ...


But, but wait a minute. I DO like sailors!

:treble: "In the Naaveeeey...."


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

SuperAction80 said:


> Maybe I'm mistaking, but I thought that this system was used here once.


Yes, there used to be such a system here and it didn't last long (about 2 or 3 days if memory serves me well) - A lot of members objected to that system. They though was discriminatory.

SOTWers are really the best of the best when it comes to :cussing: rotest: :argue: [Impnt] and :a-run:
Speaking from experience (we still love you guys tho)


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Tags*

Pleased to inform that *tags are working now*!

The poster of a new thread can define up to 25 tags (comma separated) for his/her post.

Enjoy, but do not get crazy,

Harri
your humble webmaster


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Tags*

EDIT: Nevermind Harri, I got your message: Tags expire in 60 days :toothy9:


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

kcp said:


> Gary likes sailors
> Hey sailor!
> Marty doesn't miss him
> not the disease
> ...


You have to admit that they're funny when seen together.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

They are a headache when you have to check the little boxes one by one (cause there's no 'select all' option) in order to delete them in Admin CP

[Impnt]


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

kcp said:


> Yes, there used to be such a system here and it didn't last long (about 2 or 3 days if memory serves me well)


I thought so. I must of been browsing through here during 2005 or 2006. I think that you guys had a little green "power bar" above the avatars.



kcp said:


> SOTWers are really the best of the best when it comes to :cussing: rotest: :argue: [Impnt] and :a-run:
> Speaking from experience (we still love you guys tho)


Naw. Even when we're at our worst, the mood here is still relatively tame. Well, at least it is outside of the realm of PMs. You should try moderating the forums of band fan sites. The only way to keep your sanity is by reading all of the wise cracks that occur inside the moderators' forums. And even that isn't foolproof. :dazed:


----------



## DixieSax (Jun 21, 2008)

SuperAction80 said:


> And even that isn't foolproof. :dazed:


Nothing is foolproof - the world just produces better fools... :twisted:


----------

